# Packaging Design for Buckwheat and Clover Honey



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Be carefull to check with your state Ag. office and health department to get a complete understanding of the legal requirements of a honey lable. Then design your graphic and font style around that because in many states and provinces it does not leave you with a lot of room left for creativity. Up here they have a rule book an inch thick with specifics on fonts and type size, and wording. It's always a shame to come up with a nice slice of marketing genius and then find out it's all been a waste of time when the local health inspector X'nays it.

J.R.


----------

